# Italy Serie A 18-20 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 15, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
18 Oct 21:45 AS Roma - SSC Napoli 2.30 3.40 3.20 +175 AS Roma - SSC Napoli 
19 Oct 19:00 Cagliari Calcio - Catania Calcio 2.10 3.30 3.80 +168 Cagliari Calcio - Catania Calcio 
19 Oct 21:45 AC Milan - Udinese Calcio 1.70 3.75 5.25 +172 AC Milan - Udinese Calcio 
20 Oct 13:30 Atalanta Bergamasca - Lazio Roma 2.80 3.10 2.75 +133 Atalanta Bergamasca - Lazio Roma 
20 Oct 16:00 AS Livorno - Sampdoria Genoa 2.55 3.15 3.00 +166 AS Livorno - Sampdoria Genoa 
20 Oct 16:00 Hellas Verona - Parma FC 2.50 3.25 3.00 +167 Hellas Verona - Parma FC 
20 Oct 16:00 Genoa FC - AC Chievo Verona 2.15 3.25 3.70 +167 Genoa FC - AC Chievo Verona 
20 Oct 16:00 US Sassuolo Calcio - Bologna FC 2.55 3.20 2.95 +167 US Sassuolo Calcio - Bologna FC 
20 Oct 16:00 AC Fiorentina - Juventus Turin 3.30 3.30 2.30 +168 AC Fiorentina - Juventus Turin 
20 Oct 21:45 FC Turin - Inter Milan 3.35 3.35 2.25 +168


----------



## Victor Rodriguez (Oct 16, 2013)

From those above only Milan is 100% win, rest are on even odd


----------



## HowToBet (Oct 18, 2013)

Roma v Napoli predictions & betting tips

Roma has started 7-0-0 in the Serie A.  Six of those seven wins were to nil (clean sheet wins). All of them were with two or more goals. They deservedly beat Napoli 2-1 when the sides met in the Serie A in May. They don’t have European football to worry about this coming midweek either. For this game Roma will be without Destro. Other than that the squad looks fit.

Napoli has gotten well underway in the Serie A too with 6-1-0. Rafael Benitez has few injury worries, as Zuniga is the only player sitting out.

Roma – Napoli betting tips

Both sides have been quite goal hungry this season. Roma has gone over 2.5 in four out of seven so far. Napoli has done exactly the same. Add to this, the last four fixtures between the sides have gone over 2.5 and both sides have their best offensive players on the pitch and I think 1.75 (3/4) from BET365 looks pretty good.

Get on the value bet, click here for Over 2.5

Roma 2.20 with Ladbrokes (6/5) at home in their current form is really high. Especially since Napoli has midweek Champions League to think about too (away to Marseille). I would say these odds should be below 1/1 (2.00).


----------

